# Cwc Rn Auto Divers Watch Bezel Enquiry?



## historian (Apr 3, 2005)

I have just bought a new CWC auto RN divers watch and have noticed that the luminous 'dot' on the bezel does not appear to have any protective coating applied, although it is slightly recessed into the bezel. All the other dive watches I own have a varnish (dot appears shiny) coating whereas the CWC is matt looking in texture.

Is this normal for CWC? I am a little concerned as I do not wish the luminosity to become impaired.

Any advise/comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.

From what I have seen this is normal on these watches but I have never know there to be a problem with the luminous compound falling out.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

What I've never understood is how these luminous dots are able to stand up to sea water...assuming some of these dive watches actually see some water









Salt is pretty corrosive stuff; when you buy a professional diver watch, does it stipulate that the watch should be immediately washed in fresh water after emerging from the depths?









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> What I've never understood is how these luminous dots are able to stand up to sea water...assuming some of these dive watches actually see some water
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the modern Omegas and Rolexes they have a seperate tiny crystal over the dot.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> does it stipulate that the watch should be immediately washed in fresh water after emerging from the depths?


Both my Eco 300m and 300m Seiko Prospex do say wash it thoroughly after diving, its something you do with all your kit anyway, all dive centers should have a fresh water dunk tank on the premises and dive boats have a bucket of fresh water on hand as you get out, same goes for cameras and computers etc...

salt water gets everywhere







between our last holidays we got out our fin bags to check them and the salt had buggered up the zippers


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

"had buggered up the zippers "


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

You could always try some clear enamel paint or varnish.

Jase, I take it the zippers weren't brass ?

Stainless is crap in chlorine rich environments, esp items with crevices, crevice corrosion and all that



julian said:


> "had buggered up the zippers "


Yeah went to Brighton recently and found that the opposite had happened.

But then Jason ,life is a beach .



←
​


----------

